

Tweet Sentiment analysis prediction, incremental training, visualization - napsternxg
https://github.com/uiuc-ischool-scanr/SAIL

======
napsternxg
This is a first GUI based tool for sentiment prediction of tweets using a
model trained on research level tweet sentiment data. The tool allows a user
to incrementally update the model with more information. It also supports a
sentiment based timeline visualization of tweets.

All kind of feedback in welcome. Do contribute to the repository if you like.

